
Do Young Venture Capitalists Have an Advantage? - zeedotme
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/08/do-younger-venture-capitalists-have-an-advantage/
======
rjett
The premise of this article is rather superficial. You could just as easily
argue that firms with older partners know the best investments because they
have been around longer. To reduce the success of a firm down to age seems
rather dumb.

~~~
olefoo
It would be interesting to see a truly data-driven study of VC decisionmaking
outcomes.

Do dumb VC's (of less than average intelligence or academic performance) do
better?

How does a VC's educational background affect their success rate?

Unfortunately we will never be able to ask these questions of a high-quality
dataset, since only funds with better than average performance will want to
participate and much of the data is not public record.

------
pclark
what are some VC firms with "young" VCs?

